

Help Adam get to San Fran to catch The Startup Bus - flog
http://startupbus.heroku.com/
Hi HN - I've got a business proposition for you. I've been invited to the San Fran Startup Bus, a 48 hour bus ride to SxSW - But I can't afford the air fare from London.<p>I'm fundraising my way there; I'm selling off 48 1hr time slots for £10 each to cover the £480 airfare.<p>I'll wear your startup's T-shirt and swag, recite your company motos, read your latest tweats, whatever; all reasonable requests are considered to help get me to San Fran by the 8th of March.
======
Smerity
Your website doesn't appear to work in Google Chrome 9.0.597.98 but does work
in Firefox. Sorry, I don't have time to investigate the reasoning.

I'd also make the part about "stay awake for 48 hours ... nod off once in a
while ... do my best to make up for it and reschedule your sponsored request"
more obvious as I don't think many companies would pay otherwise. The other
issue is if they want you to wear their swag then they need to ship it over
fairly quickly - where would they send it and care of who? Is it even
feasible?

Interesting quest and I hope it turns out well for you.

~~~
flog
I'm aware the sleeping-on-the-job bit is a worry, but luckily the guys at
Xero.com have been amazing in their sponsorships (these are individuals, btw,
not the company itself) and some of them have offered me some sleep on their
time. So, it's not looking like an issue at this stage - and I'm definately
not out to defraud anyone here.

As for where to ship swag? I've already received a couple of offers of a place
to stay before the bus leaves, so I'm sure we can arrange a friendly delivery
address (one of these offers is from the bus organizer). As we say down our
way, "she'll be right, mate"

